# Books



## snowbear (Nov 15, 2015)

I took a short four-session workshop on book binding fundamentals.  Here are two of my projects.

The first is a traditional western hardcover bound book.  The technique is called Perfect Binding.
1. Outside front cover




2. Inside front cover




3. A small portfolio box.  The front/top flap is opened, revealing a small pamphlet-stitched blank book inside.  I havent decided whether to put a simple cover on the pamphlet or draw an illustration on the top page to use as a cover.


----------



## KenC (Nov 16, 2015)

Nice Work.  Where did you find this workshop?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 16, 2015)

Wow those turned out beautifully. I might be sending you a pm one of these days since now you know how to do this.

I got some supplies, now to finish looking at the video from the online course... and the handouts etc. on marbling since I want to try that now too!


----------



## snowbear (Nov 16, 2015)

KenC said:


> Nice Work.  Where did you find this workshop?


We found a flyer in a stationary store in DC. The class is part of continuing education at Corcoran School of Art / GW Univ.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 16, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> Wow those turned out beautifully. I might be sending you a pm one of these days since now you know how to do this.
> 
> I got some supplies, now to finish looking at the video from the online course... and the handouts etc. on marbling since I want to try that now too!


Thank you.  I know where the mistakes are.  

It's not difficult but there are a number of steps for the box and a _lot_ of gluing.


----------

